# What do you do when the gulf is a monster?



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Loaded up ourfloatiliaand headed to the river....Andy aka "River Runner"wanted to ck out east river for some cats and jerk some perch...

We caught several blue gills and Cassidy help ck the preset lines which produced a nice striper bass and what look like some kind of northern...

No Cats to be had but it was nice spending a beautiful day with great friends.

Anybody know what the actual identity of this fish?










Cassidy with a nice striper as well


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

That my friend is a Jackfish, Chain Pickeral


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Nick....Don't sound like good table fare and certainly looked like a fish to be released which is what we did..

Jimmy


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

GREAT JOB....AND NICE jACKFISH!!!!



:letsdrink


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, Freshwater Barracuda


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Jackfish. Also, that striper looks like a hybrid... look at the lines, their broken up. Regardless, nice fish!


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in Pensacola. How do I get to East River and where do I launch? Thanks.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Easiest way I know -launch off hwy 87 (west side)of bridge just north of hwy 399 or about 4 miles north of hwy 98...

Jimmy


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice Jimmy...Looks like yall had the camera crew behind ya..Was Bill Dance near?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

No :takephoto crew Dylan...LOL 

Just 4 jon boats loadedwith people and a couple of dogs...We looked like the "******* floatilla" as we slowly headed back to the launch with the LSU game blaring so all could listen...:banghead

Bill Dance was taking notes just across the bend for his upcoming show "Red Hot Bluegill Bite On The East River"! LOL

Jimmy


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Often stripe bass have broken lines near the bottom, you can tell by dorsal fin, and just their length compared to a hybrid,:baby


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

That is a big jackfish for around here. State recordfor Florida is 5 lbs 12 oz caught at Lake Talquin in 2004.

Mark W


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

dang!! looks like y'all had a blast.. you oughtta come on up to oklahoma if ya want to get on some big cats.. set up the bush hooks at night and duck hunt in the morning.. by the time we're done duck hunting, it's time to check the bush hooks and head home with some duck and catfish


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i would have to agree Oklahoma, has some really big cats, its far and between to catch big cats here...but we do have lots of little ones


----------

